# Does anyone feed Lilys kitchen?



## chaps89 (18 November 2020)

When Stanley arrived we put him on lilys kitchen wet food which he seemed to enjoy eating.
We then changed to sensitive/allergen friendly foods from zooplus to see if his skin issues were diet related.
They didn't seem to be and with Frank arriving it felt easiest to have them both on the same food and one that was easier to get hold of.
So I went and bought a months supply of lilys kitchen.
And now he won't eat it!
I know they got bought out earlier on in he year so I suppose it's possible they've changed the recipe. Just curious if anyone else has had any issues? Or indeed wants any. Lol.


----------



## Lynnfigaro (19 November 2020)

chaps89 said:



			When Stanley arrived we put him on lilys kitchen wet food which he seemed to enjoy eating.
We then changed to sensitive/allergen friendly foods from zooplus to see if his skin issues were diet related.
They didn't seem to be and with Frank arriving it felt easiest to have them both on the same food and one that was easier to get hold of.
So I went and bought a months supply of lilys kitchen.
And now he won't eat it!
I know they got bought out earlier on in he year so I suppose it's possible they've changed the recipe. Just curious if anyone else has had any issues? Or indeed wants any. Lol.
		
Click to expand...

I bought Lily's kitchen for my two. They ate it for about 2 days and then turned their noses up at it.
They do that with just about every type of food I get them so I wasnt too surprised. Not sure if they have changed the recipe or if I have two fussy boys who demand variety. The latter I suspect.


----------



## meleeka (19 November 2020)

I think they’ve definitely changed it as my JRT used to be fine with it but now it gives her awful digestive issues.

I did google it and found others had the same issue.


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 November 2020)

None of my cats will touch Lilly’s Kitchen so not just dogs not eating it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 November 2020)

My cats don’t like it either.


----------



## dogatemysalad (19 November 2020)

No, mine aren't keen either now. It's really sticky stuff that clings to the container, my fingers used to be covered in it. 
When they were kittens,  I dutifully trawled the internet researching the best brands and spent a small fortune on premium wet and dry foods, but the more I researched, the more disillusioned I became. On their first birthdays, I started feeding them what my previous cats used to eat, who all lived well into old age without ever seeing a vet. It was Felix. 
They do get the odd scraps of chicken or fish and supplement their own diet by hunting. 
I don't have much faith in the claims of cat feed manufacturers. If my cats like the food and have good coats, eyes and lots of energy, that's good enough for me.


----------



## chaps89 (19 November 2020)

Not just ours then.
Kitten seems to be eating the kitten food ok so far though we are still mixing with his old food currently.
Their website says you can get a refund or replacement if you're not happy so I've emailed them to see if we can get a refund on the adult food. 🤞


----------



## Kahlua (19 November 2020)

Our three cats were not keen at all, and one cat started vomiting it back up if he did eat, I threw it away and went back to trusty old Applaws tuna.


----------



## Griffin (19 November 2020)

My dogs loved it but the cats not so much.  I think they have now changed the recipe though (I think they may have been bought by Purina?). Will he eat it if you mix it with something else/sprinkle a little dried food on?

I think cats don't really understand the trouble they put us through with their food whims!


----------

